# Fragerunde: Wasserkühlung Vor- und Nachteile?



## KrasotaArygos (1. Mai 2019)

*Fragerunde: Wasserkühlung Vor- und Nachteile?*

Bei einer Neuanschaffung eines PC-Systems interessieren mich aktuell bei der Wasserkühlung die Vor- und Nachteile. Was ist zu beachten und wie Wartungsintensiv ist diese Art der Kühlung, im Vergleich zur normalen Lüfterkühlung.


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Bei einer Neuanschaffung eines PC-Systems interessieren mich aktuell bei der Wasserkühlung die Vor- und Nachteile. Was ist zu beachten und wie Wartungsintensiv ist diese Art der Kühlung, im Vergleich zur normalen Lüfterkühlung.



Als Nutzer einer WaKü würde ich sagen das der Nachteil einer WaKü schlecht hin die Preis/Leistung ist. Denn es gibt durchaus sehr gute GPU- und CPUluftkühler, die einen guten Dienst verrichten.
Ist dir der Preis/Leistung aber egal, so ist der Vorteil einer guten Wakü die leiseste und kühlste Möglichkeit deinen Computer zu betreiben. (Zudem sieht ein ordentlich gebautes WaKüsystem verdammt gut aus. @Casemodding)

Was die Wartung angeht so wechsel ich alle 2-3 Jahre das Wasser, sauge jährlich die Rotatoren ab sowie wechsel alle 4-5 Jahre die Gummidichtungen meiner PET-Rohre. Letzters lässt sich aber mit PU-Schläuchen vermeiden. (Allerdings ist das auch mein Rhythmus)


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2019)

naja, man sollte auch nicht vergessen:
Luftkühlung hat so ziemlich genau 1 Punkt für Fehler: Lüfter, der Rest ja nur Boden, Heatpipes und Lamellen
bei einer Wasserkühlung, naja, jede Verbindung, die Pumpe + die Lüfter

Aber der Größte NAchteil ist halt, dass wenn man die nicht sieht, dass auch irgendwo ein bissel Witzlos ist


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2019)

Es gibt nur einen Nachteil, und den hat @suggysug schon gesagt, der Preis. Fertig.

Allerdings, wenn ich mir sowas dann mal zulegen sollte, dann unbedingt für CPU *UND *Graka. Nur CPU finde ich etwas Untertrieben. Also wenn dann richtig klotzen oder gar nicht. Zumal es meiner Meinung nach für CPU sehr gute normale Kühl Lösungen gibt die wirklich gut sind. Bei den Grakas sehe ich das schon anders. In Vollast, was hört der normale Gamer denn eher, den CPU oder den GPU Lüfter. Doch wohl eher die GPU Lüfter die teils erschreckend laut werden. Deshalb bei mir, wenn dann auch GPU, was dann aber auch richtig teuer wird.


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, man sollte auch nicht vergessen:
> Luftkühlung hat so ziemlich genau 1 Punkt für Fehler: Lüfter, der Rest ja nur Boden, Heatpipes und Lamellen
> bei einer Wasserkühlung, naja, jede Verbindung, die Pumpe + die Lüfter
> 
> Aber der Größte NAchteil ist halt, dass wenn man die nicht sieht, dass auch irgendwo ein bissel Witzlos ist


Am Ende ist bei der Fehlerquote zu 99% der Benutzer schuld. Wenn man eine Pumpe oder auch Lüfter dauerhaft voll auslastet geht sie nunmal schneller kaputt als wenn man sorgfältiger mit ihnen umgeht. 
In meinem System zb könnte ich bis 27 Grad runterkühlen wenn alles auf 100% läuft. Aber eben auf Grund der Auslastung und auch der Lautstärke läuft es nur bei 30% Leistung mit der Temperatur auf 38 Grad und flüsterleise.
Man braucht auch nicht zwingend Lüfter an den Radiatoren es gibt durchaus Systeme die komplett Lautlos ohne laufen. Die haben wiederum mehr Radiatoren.

Was die Verbindung angeht, so nimmt man PU-Schläuche wenn man Angst hat das da was undicht  wird. Die Verschlüsse zu den Kühleren, Tanks und Pumpen sind dabei Bombenfest wenn man sie ordnungsgemäß befestigt. Mit dem Nachteil das ein Druck entstehen kann da mit der Zeit in jedem WaKüsystem Wasser entfleucht. Denn man dem nicht entgegenwirkt kann durch aus ein Tank "springen". Bei Hardtubes hingegen wird der Druck nie so hoch steigen, hat aber den Nachteil das sie nicht so fest in den Verschlüßen sitzen wie die Schläuche. (auf Lan mit Harttubes zu fahren ist nicht empfehlenswert außer man will ein Aquarium danach..)


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Nachteil, und den hat @suggysug schon gesagt, der Preis. Fertig.
> 
> Allerdings, wenn ich mir sowas dann mal zulegen sollte, dann unbedingt für CPU *UND *Graka. Nur CPU finde ich etwas Untertrieben. Also wenn dann richtig klotzen oder gar nicht. Zumal es meiner Meinung nach für CPU sehr gute normale Kühl Lösungen gibt die wirklich gut sind. Bei den Grakas sehe ich das schon anders. In Vollast, was hört der normale Gamer denn eher, den CPU oder den GPU Lüfter. Doch wohl eher die GPU Lüfter die teils erschreckend laut werden. Deshalb bei mir, wenn dann auch GPU, was dann aber auch richtig teuer wird.



So in etwa ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (2. Mai 2019)

naja, es ist dennoch ein Fehlerpunkt und da ist es ja Egal ob man selbst die Ursache war
Abgesehen davon, so Hardtubes für Anfänger? Naja, ich weiß nicht


----------



## HansHa (2. Mai 2019)

Die günstigste, leiseste und hübscheste Kühlung ist ein langes HDMI Kabel


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, so Hardtubes für Anfänger? Naja, ich weiß nicht



Nö, hab's aber mal angesprochen ^^.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Mai 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Als Nutzer einer WaKü würde ich sagen das der Nachteil einer WaKü schlecht hin die Preis/Leistung ist. Denn es gibt durchaus sehr gute GPU- und CPUluftkühler, die einen guten Dienst verrichten.
> Ist dir der Preis/Leistung aber egal, so ist der Vorteil einer guten Wakü die leiseste und kühlste Möglichkeit deinen Computer zu betreiben. (Zudem sieht ein ordentlich gebautes WaKüsystem verdammt gut aus. @Casemodding)
> 
> Was die Wartung angeht so wechsel ich alle 2-3 Jahre das Wasser, sauge jährlich die Rotatoren ab sowie wechsel alle 4-5 Jahre die Gummidichtungen meiner PET-Rohre. Letzters lässt sich aber mit PU-Schläuchen vermeiden. (Allerdings ist das auch mein Rhythmus)



Puuh.. ich weiß ja nicht, irgendwie für mich alles keine guten Gründe mir ein System mit WaKü zu bauen. 

Das setzt schon Liebe zu dem Ding als solches voraus, oder?

Ich pack die Kiste eh dann weg wohin sie keiner sieht, die Lautstärke ist für mich nicht so wichtig sondern eher die "Art" des Lärms...  insofern bin ich wohl nicht "Zielgruppe".

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich versteh schon dass man sich daran "erfreuen" kann an einer schönen WaKü-Lösung, aber mir erscheint dass dann doch was für Enthusiasten zu sein... ich glaube, aus der Nummer bin ich seit ein paar Jahren raus. 

Ich hab das für mich so verstanden dass eine Luftkühlung immer noch die "funktionalste" Lösung ist.. sofern man keine hohen Ansprüche an Lautstärke, Optik, extremer Kühlung usw. hat.


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> [...]



Du weist ja, wie gut oder schlecht es ist muss jeder selber wissen, ich hab's mal neutral angesprochen. Ich will niemand auf die feuchte Seite der Kühlermacht ziehen .
Aber ja Wakü ist in erster Linie für Liebhaber.

Wobei es in meinem Fall Sinn gemacht hat, weil die Kühler der Pascal-Titans alle Rotze sind, da waren hohe Temeraturen und laute Lüfter normal.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (2. Mai 2019)

Danke erstmal für die bisherigen Antworten. Mein größtes Problem ist aktuell die Staubentwicklung, ich muss mein System spätestens alle 2 Wochen von Staub befreien. Der Rechner scheint den förmlich aufzusaugen, trotz Staubgittern usw. Es sieht einfach nur beschämend aus und da würde ich gerne Abhilfe schaffen. Da ja bald die neueren AMD Ryzen 3xxxer kommen würde ich das dahingehend gern kombinieren. Kann man da eigentlich schon Systeme vorab zusammenstellen oder ist das noch alles zu ungewisse?  Mich interessiert da besonders der AMD Ryzen 9 3850X, dazu 32gb Ram und ne ordentliche Grafikkarte. Kommt man dann mit ~2.500,-€ hin? Bzw. wäre da überhaupt die WaKÜ sinnvoll oder gibt es irgendwie bessere Gehäusemodelle, die nicht ganz so Staubanziehend sind?


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die bisherigen Antworten. Mein größtes Problem ist aktuell die Staubentwicklung, ich muss mein System spätestens alle 2 Wochen von Staub befreien. Der Rechner scheint den förmlich aufzusaugen, trotz Staubgittern usw. Es sieht einfach nur beschämend aus und da würde ich gerne Abhilfe schaffen. Da ja bald die neueren AMD Ryzen 3xxxer kommen würde ich das dahingehend gern kombinieren. Kann man da eigentlich schon Systeme vorab zusammenstellen oder ist das noch alles zu ungewisse?  Mich interessiert da besonders der AMD Ryzen 9 3850X, dazu 32gb Ram und ne ordentliche Grafikkarte. Kommt man dann mit ~2.500,-€ hin? Bzw. wäre da überhaupt die WaKÜ sinnvoll oder gibt es irgendwie bessere Gehäusemodelle, die nicht ganz so Staubanziehend sind?



Man kann Filter einbauen die verhindern das der Staub eindringt, die muss man aber auch regelmäßig absaugen.
Wenn man aber Bling Bling mag, sind Filter eher unschön. Da Rate ich zu einem kleinen Würfelsystem mit 200er Lüfter den man auf den Tisch stellen kann da auf den Tisch sich weniger Staub bildet als wie am Boden. Sowas hab ich meiner Partnerin gebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hab ich in den Letzten 2,5 Jahren vielleicht 2 mal abgesaugt (und da auch nur das Außengitter). Und gekostet hat das System inklusive Hardware insgesammt 1800 Euro.


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> So in etwa ??
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht schon Mega High Endig aus. Und mit 2 fetten Grakas lohnt sich dann WaKü auf jeden Fall. Da wäre es dann in Normal echt schwer die Wärme abzuführen und von der Lautstärke gesamt mal ganz zu schweigen was die beiden Grakas dann so produzieren. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sieht schon Mega High Endig aus. Und mit 2 fetten Grakas lohnt sich dann WaKü auf jeden Fall. Da wäre es dann in Normal echt schwer die Wärme abzuführen und von der Lautstärke gesamt mal ganz zu schweigen was die beiden Grakas dann so produzieren. Oder liege ich da falsch?



Yep, bei 2 Grakas ist die obere automatisch  5-15 Grad wärmer je nach Anspruch bei Luftkühlung.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (2. Mai 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Yep, bei 2 Grakas ist die obere automatisch  5-15 Grad wärmer je nach Anspruch bei Luftkühlung.




Sind in Spielen denn 2 Mittelklasse Karten einer maxleistungkarte überlegen? Irgendwo muss man ja dann auch beim Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sinnvoll handeln. zb 2x 2080 = 2x 750 = 1500,-€ vs zb 1x 2080TI = 1250,-€ Oder würde man bei den zwei karten sogar auf 2x 2070 runtergehen wären dann eben 2x 570,-€?

Lohnt sich das denn? (Spiele selbst nur noch ArcheAge (3-5client) und Gw2, schaue nebenbei Streams und YT-Musik)


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Sind in Spielen denn 2 Mittelklasse Karten einer maxleistungkarte überlegen? Irgendwo muss man ja dann auch beim Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sinnvoll handeln. zb 2x 2080 = 2x 750 = 1500,-€ vs zb 1x 2080TI = 1250,-€ Oder würde man bei den zwei karten sogar auf 2x 2070 runtergehen wären dann eben 2x 570,-€?
> 
> Lohnt sich das denn? (Spiele selbst nur noch ArcheAge (3-5client) und Gw2, schaue nebenbei Streams und YT-Musik)



Ne bei Sli kann ich es zumindest aktuell nicht empfehlen. Da die 2te Graka bei mir aktuell mehr im Leerlauf läuft in den Spielen. Kann sich natürlich ändern, aber aktuell lohnen sich 2 Mittelklassen gegen eine Starke Grafikkarte bei Nvidia nicht.
Bei AMD und Crossfire weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Mai 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ne bei Sli kann ich es zumindest aktuell nicht empfehlen. Da die 2te Graka bei mir aktuell mehr im Leerlauf läuft in den Spielen. Kann sich natürlich ändern, aber aktuell lohnen sich 2 Mittelklassen gegen eine Starke Grafikkarte bei Nvidia nicht.
> Bei AMD und Crossfire weiß ich es nicht.



Sind diese SLI Lösungen bei Nvidia nicht eh auf dem Rückmarsch? Ich meine meine 1070 hatte dafür noch einen Stecker, meine 770 auch, aber meine 2060 hat gar keine Möglichkeit mehr dafür.... aber mag mich auch täuschen evtl. wird das ja heute anders realisiert, SLI war für mich immer zu speziell....


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Sind diese SLI Lösungen bei Nvidia nicht eh auf dem Rückmarsch? Ich meine meine 1070 hatte dafür noch einen Stecker, meine 770 auch, aber meine 2060 hat gar keine Möglichkeit mehr dafür.... aber mag mich auch täuschen evtl. wird das ja heute anders realisiert, SLI war für mich immer zu speziell....


Yup, 1060ger hatte auch keine.
Und auch nicht jede 1070ger soweit ich weiß.
Bei den RTX weiß ich's nicht muss ich mal nachschauen.


----------



## Zybba (2. Mai 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Der Rechner scheint den förmlich aufzusaugen, trotz Staubgittern usw.


Eine recht simple Maßnahme ist, den PC vom Boden zu entfernen.
Das verhindert zwar nicht jeden Staub, macht es aber besser.
Zusätzlich kann man dann auch unter dem Tisch einfacher staubsaugen.

Nur mal ein random Beispiel:
https://www.amazon.de/AIMEZO-Halter...schreibtisch&qid=1556797742&s=gateway&sr=8-10


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> [....]



Gerade nach gesehen selbst die RTX 2070 hat keinen SLI mehr. Nur noch ab 2080....

@ Topic:
Wenn dir der Aufwand es wert ist dann und du der Ästhetik eines schönen Rechners der oben drein leise ist. Ist eine WaKü deine Kühlung! Aber das kostet! 
Anhand dieses kleinen Beispiels kannst du dir selbst die Frage beantworten was für dich am wichtigsten ist.

Den Rechner den ich hier empfehle hat folgende Komponenten (Hardwareleistung hab ich möglichst gleich gehalten) um auf die etwa 2500 Euro zu peilen:


*Casmod: Mit Wakü und RGB-Licht:*


Spoiler



Gehäuse: als Beispiel 89,90 Euro 
Prozessor: i5-9600k 6 kerne 3700mhz-4600mhz -249,90€
Wakü: Enermax LiqFusion 240mm - 84,90€
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON - 174,90€
Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XTREME Waterboard - 1549,00€
Ram: Corsair DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 RGB - 254,00€
Festplatte: 1TB SSD - 129,90
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 850W Gold -124,90€
Laufwerk: Pioneer BDR-209DBK - 56,90€


Für 2714,30 Euro

*Casual: Mit Luftkühlung ohne RGB-Licht:*


Spoiler



Gehäuse: als Beispiel 89,90 Euro 
Prozessor: i5-9600k 6 kerne 3700mhz-4600mhz -249,90€
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn "Ben Nevis - 23,99€
Mainboard: GIGABYTE Z370P D3 - 97,90€
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix GS - 1199,00€
Ram: Corsair DIMM 32GB DDR4-3200 -212,90€
Festplatte: 1TB SSD - 129,90
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 850W Gold -124,90€
Laufwerk: Pioneer BDR-209DBK - 56,90€


Für 2185,29 Euro

Wenn du dann eine CustomWakü baust bist du bei etwa 300-600 Euro drauf (oder mehr je nach dem wie groß du das einplanst bei mir waren es sogar fast 1000).
Auch hab ich mit 90 Euro beim Gehäuse einen absoluten Durchschnittspreis gewählt denn die Preise variieren zwischen 30-300 Euro (mal abgesehn von den Luxusgestelle die deutlich teurer sind und die aller wenigsten sich kaufen).
Natürlich weis ich das du lieber eine AMD drin hättest wo ran du noch mal Geld sparen wirst da die Hardware bei AMD deutlich günstiger ist, ich hab nur ein Beispiel erstellt und mehr nicht. Es soll nur zeigen wie der preisliche Unterschied ist zwischen einem Luftgekühlten PC und einem CasemodingPC aussiht. (Angaben sind aus dem aktuellen Alternate-Shop, mit Mindfactory würde man sogar noch bisschen sparen beim ein oder anderen Produkt.) 
Und natürlich kann sich auch der Preis variieren und unzählige Beispiele seinen personalisierten Computer zu erstellen ich hab jetzt nur diese 2 Beispiele genannt.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (2. Mai 2019)

Lieben Dank. Ich denke, da bleibe ich eher beim normalen Lüftkühler-System und packe das Geld dann lieber in einen stärkeren Prozessor, der AMD Ryzen 9 3850X sollte dann sicher mit in die Rechnung. Momentan weis ich nur nicht, wann die endlich verfügbar sein werden. Wenn es erst Herbst/Winter wird, würde ich mir ggf. die Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix GS - 1199,00€ zuerst kaufen und auf meinem alten system stecken, bis der Rest dann verfügbar ist. Passt die GrafikKarte eig auf beide Board, egal ob intel oder amd oder kocht da jeder wieder sein eigenes Süppchen? (aktuell hab ich ncoh den i7 3770k


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Lieben Dank. Ich denke, da bleibe ich eher beim normalen Lüftkühler-System und packe das Geld dann lieber in einen stärkeren Prozessor, der AMD Ryzen 9 3850X sollte dann sicher mit in die Rechnung. Momentan weis ich nur nicht, wann die endlich verfügbar sein werden. Wenn es erst Herbst/Winter wird, würde ich mir ggf. die Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix GS - 1199,00€ zuerst kaufen und auf meinem alten system stecken, bis der Rest dann verfügbar ist. Passt die GrafikKarte eig auf beide Board, egal ob intel oder amd oder kocht da jeder wieder sein eigenes Süppchen? (aktuell hab ich ncoh den i7 3770k



Kommt drauf an wie groß dein Gehäuse ist und wie viel Strom dein Netzteil gibt^^ (mit 500 Watt könnte es knapp werden).  Ich weis das meine Titans schon recht massiv sind und die RTX 2080 ti wird nicht kleiner sein. Würde ich in deiner stelle erstmal abchecken.Zwischen Intel und AMD Prozessoren gibt es keine Probleme mit der Nvidia GPUs. (zumindest weis *ich* von keinen.)


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Lieben Dank. Ich denke, da bleibe ich eher beim normalen Lüftkühler-System und packe das Geld dann lieber in einen stärkeren Prozessor, der AMD Ryzen 9 3850X sollte dann sicher mit in die Rechnung. Momentan weis ich nur nicht, wann die endlich verfügbar sein werden. Wenn es erst Herbst/Winter wird, würde ich mir ggf. die Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix GS - 1199,00€ zuerst kaufen und auf meinem alten system stecken, bis der Rest dann verfügbar ist. Passt die GrafikKarte eig auf beide Board, egal ob intel oder amd oder kocht da jeder wieder sein eigenes Süppchen? (aktuell hab ich ncoh den i7 3770k



Das spielt keine Rolle, es gab vor einer halben Ewigkeit mal kurz Probleme zwischen Intel-CPUS und AMD-Grafikkarten, weil Intel Chipsätze von Nvidia verwendete und dort in den Treibern auch Grafiktreiber dabei waren, die sich mit AMD bissen - seitdem gibt es die "Legende", dass es Probleme mit dem "Mischen" von AMD, Intel und Nvidia geben kann, was aber Quatsch ist. Durch den neuen AMD-Sockel AM4 musst du nur beachten, dass bei weitem nicht alle Kühler passen - aber es gibt inzwischen schon eine sehr gute Auswahl.

Das einzige, was du beachten kannst, falls es Dir wichtig ist: Wenn du viel wert auf LED-Beleuchtung legst, wäre es gut, das Board und die Grafikkarte vom gleichen Hersteller zu nehmen, weil man dann LED-Effekte (leichter) synchronisieren kann. Ansonsten ist aber nur wichtig, dass die CPU vom Sockel her zum Board passt. Alles andere kannst Du rein was den Hersteller angeht mischen, wie du willst. 

Aufpassen musst du aber bei Deinem Gedanken von wegen "stärkerer Prozessor". Eine CPU muss nicht besser sein, nur weil sie besonders teuer ist. Es kann gut sein, dass für Gaming eine der günstigeren neuen CPUs besser ist, weil der 3850X vlt zwar SEHR vele Threads bietet, mit denen aber Deine Anwendungen und vor allem Games rein gar nichts anfangen können. Dann hast du keinen Vorteil zu einem Ryzen 5 oder 7, die ja auch schon 12-16 Threads bieten (für Jahre mehr als genug), und je nach dem, wie der Takt ist, hast du mit dem teuren Prozessor sogar WENIGER Leistung. Eine CPU mit 16 Threads und 3 GHz ist in Games zB langamer als eine mit 12 Threads und 3,2 GHz aus der gleichen CPU-Familie, weil das "Plus" an Threads eben nichts bringt, außer du hast mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig offen, machst Zb Gaming, Streaming und noch Chatting gleichzeitig.

Auch bei der Grafikarte: Es kann gut sein, dass die 2080 Ti "zu viel" ist und du mit einer günstigeren Karte mehr als genug FPS hast. Du "musst" zwar dann früher aufrüsten, aber bei dem Geld, was man spart, ist die Karte, die du dann neu kaufst, besser als eine 2080 Ti, und in der Summe wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit trotzdem gespart haben. Eine 2080 Ti würde ICH nur holen, wenn es unbedingt 4K beim Monitor sein MUSS.



Kurz zu Wasserkühlung: CPU und Grafikarte zu kühlen kostet Dich locker 500€ und mehr. Da muss man schon EXTREM Lärmempfindlich sein, damit es sich "lohnt". Moderne PC-Luftkühlungen sind so gut, dass du kaum mehr als ein leises Rauschen hören wirst, zumal bei den Nvidia-Grafikkarten eine leise Kühlung ebenfalls recht gut zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Lies auch mal http://www.pcgames.de/Wasserkuehlun...ng-All-In-One-selber-zusammenstellen-1260636/  und http://www.pcgames.de/Wasserkuehlun...n-Komponenten-Praxistipps-und-Kosten-1188309/


----------



## Loosa (2. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte selbst mal Wakü, und sogar mit dem Gedanken an Vapochill gespielt (Minusgrade).
Aber Wasserkühlung ist heutzutage mehr was was für's Auge als wirklich sinnvoll. Oder halt für die Herausforderung sich sowas zu bauen. Und da stellt sich schon die Frage, ob das einem den Aufpreis wert ist.
Und es ist auch pflegeintensiver. Mir lief mal mitten in der Nacht der Tank aus und ich durfte ne Stunde zur Tanke latschen um destilliertes Wasser zu holen. Ein Andermal vergaß ich die Pumpe wieder anzuschließen. Da kochte mir fast das System durch.

Gute Hardware, Graka, Gehäuse wie Kühler, sind mittlerweile von Haus aus dermaßen geräuscharm, dass Wakü da IMO nicht mehr viel reißen kann. Die Radiatoren meiner alten Anlage waren mindestens doppelt so laut wie mein nachfolgendes Luftsystem. Und der Nachfolger davon ist sogar noch leiser.

Stylish und elegant? Definitiv. Aber rein sachlich betrachtet IMO nicht mehr notwendig. Für mich der ausschlaggebende Nachteil.


----------



## suggysug (2. Mai 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Gute Hardware, Graka, Gehäuse wie Kühler, sind mittlerweile von Haus aus dermaßen geräuscharm, dass Wakü da IMO nicht mehr viel reißen kann. *Die Radiatoren meiner alten Anlage waren mindestens doppelt so laut wie mein nachfolgendes Luftsystem.* Und der Nachfolger davon ist sogar noch leiser.


Die WaKü war aber dann gelinde gesagt recht "_bescheiden_"^^.
Zudem wie gesagt kommt es auch darauf an. Ich hab Titans drin. Die gab es damals nur in der Founders Edition (nicht gerade für ihre leisen Kühler bekannt), da hat sich natürlich eine WaKü angeboten - wobei das ohnehin bei mir außer Frage stand, trotzdem im nachhinein gesehn war es eine sinnvolle Investition bei meinem Setup gewesen und nicht nur rein dem Design verschrieben. Klar hätte ich noch auf die 1080 ti warten können, aber das war mir persönlich zu lange.


----------



## Loosa (3. Mai 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Die WaKü war aber dann gelinde gesagt recht "_bescheiden_"^^.



Nicht wirklich. Die  drei Lüfter auf dem Radiator waren vielleicht etwas klein dimensioniert. Ansonsten war es aber eine solide Anlage. Von 2003 (oder so). 
Hitzeentwicklung und Kühlung war damals eine ganz andere Dimension.

Mein MacPro danach war von 2008; soundtechnisch schon ein anderes Kaliber. Und mein aktuelles PC-System sowieso.
Heutzutage ist Wasserkühlung was für Liebhaber. Nur wegen Geräuschentwicklung kaum mehr nötig.

Gut, ich spiele eh mit Kopfhörern. Und achte auf leise Komponenten (aktuell Rog Strix 1070). Referenzdesign in der höchsten Liga ist dafür ja nicht unbedingt bekannt.
Aber normales System ohne Last sind die Lüfter kaum zu hören. Die Graka schaltet ihre da sowieso ab. Da atme ich lauter


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Die  drei Lüfter auf dem Radiator waren vielleicht etwas klein dimensioniert. Ansonsten war es aber eine solide Anlage. Von 2003 (oder so).
> Hitzeentwicklung und Kühlung war damals eine ganz andere Dimension.
> 
> Mein MacPro danach war von 2008; soundtechnisch schon ein anderes Kaliber. Und mein aktuelles PC-System sowieso.
> ...


  Also, wenn man es wirklich "lautlos" beim Spielen will, geht das halt nur mit Wakü. Ich spiele zB Anno, der PC steht 50cm rechts neben mir auf Brusthöhe - da würde mich dann abends, wenn ich das Spiel eh nicht so laut eingestellt hab, das Rauschen einer soliden Grafikkarte durchaus nerven können. Meine WaKü ist aber in meinem Setting wirklich "gefühlt" lautlos. Dazu brauch ich dann halt 2 größere Radiatoren und 4 wirklich als leise geltende 120mm-Lüfter sowie 2 leise 140mm-Lüfter - und alle Lüfter laufen wiederum für ihre Spezifikation zudem noch ziemlich langsam, gerade schnell genug, damit die Wärme aus dem PC rauskommt. Somit ist der Netzteillüfter selbst "von vorne" abgehört das lauteste. Den PC hab ich leicht schief hingestellt, so dass der Netzteillüfter von mir weg zeigt, somit höre ich echt nichts, außer ich mach den Ton am PC ganz aus und bediene weder Maus noch Tastatur und höre genau hin  

Allerdings war das alles echt teuer, und ich hatte das "Projekt" nur gestartet, da ich einen Gutschein über 250 oder 300 Euro (bin nicht mehr sicher) bei einem Hardwareshop gewonnen hatte und CPU sowie Grafikkarte noch recht neu waren, sprich: ich grübelte, was ich kaufen könnte. Da die Grafikkarte eine hitzige AMD R9 290 war (und immer noch ist), war deren Lüftung schon etwas nervig bei Last, also war die Idee: Wakü für die Karte. Irgendwann dachte ich dann: naja, wenn schon, dann auch die CPU. Und schwupps wurde es doppelt so teuer wie gedacht, in der Summe fast 600€...   ohne den Gutschein wäre mir das VIEL zu viel gewesen, auch wenn die Beinahe-Stille echt nice ist.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (13. Mai 2019)

Ich werde bei einer normalen Kühlung bleiben und die so eingesparten Gelder in ein etwas stärkeres System investieren, danke an alle für die Unterstützung und Erklärungen.


----------

